# myLink video problem "unsupported media format"



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

It doesn't play video, just audio.


----------



## miss_mnr (Feb 10, 2014)

but in my catalog they mention it and even in my screen there is an option for "picture & movie", and the photos is showing fine


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

miss_mnr said:


> but in my catalog they mention it and even in my screen there is an option for "picture & movie", and the photos is showing fine


Movies is an xm service for movie time listings.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

GTPprix said:


> Movies is an xm service for movie time listings.


This. If you have XM the Movie option on your screen will show movie times.

And pictures is for pictures, as you discovered.

No way to play videos on the stock screen unfortunately.


----------



## miss_mnr (Feb 10, 2014)

no i don't have the xm

my screen kind actually play movies and this is exactly what my screen like














but some how when i play movies in my car it show me "unsupported media format"

p.s. screen cuptuer from the net


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

This is not the standard Mylink radio, looks like someone made a nice rendering of a updated Mylink. Looks nice, even the DIC is different. Plus the way the dashboard storage cover is, that is also different. Would be nice for 2015. Of course after I already bought one lol


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a sonic / spark radio


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## miss_mnr (Feb 10, 2014)

Camaro45th
Lol ^_^
I'm actually from middle east and my cruze is lt 2014
They made it different for us 

GTPprix
That's a useful information, I'll go check in there forum 

Thank you all ^_^


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

I tried to check your location but it was blank. Nice radio. Too bad ours isn't like that.


----------

